

Life Beyond Distributed Transactions [pdf] - PaulHoule
http://www.cidrdb.org/cidr2007/papers/cidr07p15.pdf

======
sriram_malhar
This is a lovely little article that speaks of the unscalability of
distributed transactions. However, to my great surprise, Google is apparently
putting distributed transactions in the Spanner project, the next generation
of BigTable.

See Jeff Dean's talk here:

[http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2009/10/17/JeffDeanDesignLe...](http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2009/10/17/JeffDeanDesignLessonsAndAdviceFromBuildingLargeScaleDistributedSystems.aspx)

